

GTK+ gets CSS style theming - junkbit
http://blogs.gnome.org/carlosg/2010/08/23/css-like-styling-for-gtk/

======
makmanalp
Shameless plug to my favorite toolkit: Qt has had this for ages now:
<http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.6/stylesheet.html>

The Qt guys also have been trying to take this a step further with the
declarative UI / QML (basically a tiny DSL for UIs) project:

[http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2009/05/13/qt-declarative-
ui...](http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2009/05/13/qt-declarative-ui/)

~~~
omouse
by 'ages' you mean 1 year?

~~~
icefox
Try Qt 4.2 which was released October 4, 2006 and thats not even to mention
the fact that you could use it for months before that.
[http://doc.trolltech.com/4.2/qt4-2-intro.html#widget-
style-s...](http://doc.trolltech.com/4.2/qt4-2-intro.html#widget-style-sheets)

~~~
krainboltgreene
When did 4 years become "ages"?

------
Zak
Great in concept, but copying from CSS itself seems like a bad idea. The lack
of abstraction can lead to some really inelegant stylesheets or necessitate
writing the stylesheet in another language and generating CSS with a compiler.
The lack of conditionals and variables is, to my way of thinking the most
significant limitation.

------
krainboltgreene
I can understand adding stylesheets to GUI. That makes sense, perfect sense
even.

But to copy all the flaws of CSS as well?

------
KeithMajhor
This change seems very much in line with the GNOME philosophy. It would
_greatly_ simplify theme creation.

------
houseabsolute
. . . and still look horrible.

You can't say that here! But the screenshot makes it pretty clear.

Edit: that's the default engine, as it says in the blog post. I still think
GTK looks awful, but this is not really good evidence.

~~~
ataranto
GTK+ doesn't "look" like anything. Themes and engines do though. Is that your
complaint?

~~~
houseabsolute
Technicalities and semantics. The only thing that matters is what I'm
presented with as a user, and what I get when I use it does not look good.

